# Breeders in Nova Scotia?



## Violet (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi

Im wondering if anybody knows of any breeders in Nova Scotia?

Thanks!


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't know of any, but I did some searching for you.

http://www.altpet.net/rodents/Canada.shtml

Cheryl Stewart
Lake Echo, Nova Scotia
[email protected]


http://www.petratscanada.com/ratteries.htm

Hope that helps!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

From what I understand that is a really old list and most websites and ratteries are gone now.
There used to be one woman in NS who bred, but she no longer does and takes in rescues instead.


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm looking for one in Newfoundland as well. Doesn't seem to be one anywhere.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm sure Night will come along now and work her magic and find at least three different ratteries in Nova Scotia...xD


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

There are NO reputable ratteries in the Maritimes. There are backyard breeders that supply petstores but no ethical responsible breeders at all.
Night knows this..hehehe.

I live in Toronto and have rat friends in NB, etc. There are a ton of rescue rats but no true breeders.


----------



## lilratprincess (May 6, 2012)

Hiya, I am in NS and am planning on a rat as a future pet. I would get one right now but I have to wait until I move out and also my dog wouldn't like it, she doesn't even like others dogs so she's going to go to obedience classes, my mom is scared of rats etc but I definitely want my own rat in the future. I am also concerned of the unethical breeding practices of pet shops, for instance in pets cetra i saw a rat alone in a tank looking sad and all of them look sick or something. Does anyone know if the situation has changed since 2007 and there are now ethical breeders located in the maritimes? Does anyone know how to contact the rescue rat organizations in my area I cant seem to find any listings but I will search again. Are all the rescued rats from the NS area or perhaps they are from far away? Is there such thing as rat mills like puppy mills?  Is there organic food available for rats? Please tell me how to adopt an ethically bred rat in NS!

Thank u!


----------

